# NGD: custom Dæmoness Cimmerian (SO GOOD)



## -Nolly- (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Some of you may have followed the somewhat epic buildstory in the Luthiery and Modifications section of this glorious site (if you haven't you might want to check it out here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ots-of-maple-y-goodness-within-many-pics.html).

Anyway, I got to go and collect this beauty from Dæmoness workshop today, and despite having been able to check up on the building process at almost every stage, the final product was no less amazing to see.

First things first, some crappy pictures (I'm planning on getting some pro shots taken in the near future):





























Final specs:

Dæmoness Cimmerian 7 body, w/Contemporary carve option
Set-neck construction (w/thumb-notched heel)
5A quilt maple top on a korina body
3pc flamed maple neck, ebony board. Black binding
Bare Knuckle pickups: Rebel Yell bridge, VHII neck (also BKP custom pots and NOS Russian cap)
Hipshot bridge and locking tuners, recessed Dunlop straplocks


I was planning on recording a set of clips, but Logic is not co-operating tonight. I'll hopefully get some done in the next few days.

The fit and finish are absolutely flawless on this thing, but I expected no less from Dylan, having observed the whole process. The setup job is incredible, the action is practically on the deck but there is no buzz or anywhere on the board. The frets are dressed and crowned to perfection, and in general the guitar is a dream to play. I'm so happy with how the neck profile came out, it's perfect for me.
One cool thing is that with the fairly steep headstock tiltback, the strings have an extra stiffness when you hit them or bend them. I dig this alot, because I love the sound of lighter strings, so this way I get the sound I want with the solid feel you get with heavier gauge strings.
I've only had a couple of hours playing time with this, but the initial prognosis on its tone is excellent. It's got a lovely snarl in the midrange, but coupled with a nicely smooth top end and incredible clarity across the range (gotta love those Bare Knuckles!). The VHII in the neck of this guitar is giving me what has to be my favourite neck tone to date - juicy, with a wonderful flutey hollowness. Looking forward to presenting some clips to you guys 

That's it for now, it's been an awesome journey this far, can't wait to get to spend more time it!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 9, 2010)

That thing turned out AMAZING 

Congrats 

Also, BKP is doing custom pots now?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks stunning, glad it all came together how we all anticipated it to! Absolute beaut'


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 9, 2010)

Even after seeing the whole process it looks even more beautiful than I expected, really good thing you got there dude  

Can't wait for clips.


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 9, 2010)

My god...

HNGD!!!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG!!! THAT'S A BEAUTY!!!!!! CONGRATS BRO!!!!


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 9, 2010)

woah


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 9, 2010)

Dylan is a masterful artist from what I've seen from him.
You sir, have an exemplary instrument. That finish is beyond words.
But why this 7 and a BRJ 7? different specs?


----------



## Enzo (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you explain me two little things?

1 - Recessed schaller straplocks? Wait a sec, how will they work properly?
2 - About the strap lock position on the upper horn. How is it? I'm thinking of doing the same on my guitar. 

I'll be glad if you answer my questions.

Killer flamed maple neck!


----------



## thesimo (Aug 9, 2010)

wow, really nice, so many unique features..
The headstock is sweet & that twist on how the curve for your body turns into a bevel on the front is badass.

The neck joint is like a bolt on without the bolts! the little curve you had added for the thumb is also genius, I'm sure plenty of people will copy that in the near future.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for commenting guys 




hypermagic said:


> Dylan is a masterful artist from what I've seen from him.
> You sir, have an exemplary instrument. That finish is beyond words.
> But why this 7 and a BRJ 7? different specs?



Yes, the BRJ will be pretty different, but equally awesome!



Enzo said:


> Can you explain me two little things?
> 
> 1 - Recessed schaller straplocks? Wait a sec, how will they work properly?
> 2 - About the strap lock position on the upper horn. How is it? I'm thinking of doing the same on my guitar.
> ...



The straplocks are made by Dunlop: Dunlop - STRAPLOK® FLUSH MOUNT. 
The button on the back of the horn works really well, the guitar hangs perfectly. If anything the strap twists less with this arrangement


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 9, 2010)

great to see this finished! i read most of the build process thread.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats!

That looks gorgeous.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful guitar  Though I would personally never put the toggle switch at that location. If I'm on the neck pickup I'd probably accidentaly change to bridge all time time. I have the same problem with Les Pauls, but the other way around  (Which is also way more annoying...)


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats! I love the flamed neck. 

Shad


----------



## Enzo (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks -Nolly-! 

I said Schaller? lol 
I actually did. Jesus chirst i'm dumb. Sorry!

You got a kickass guitar right there!
Stunning look and probably plays like a dream!

The little thumb curve you did there is pretty epic.

Sound samples? Yay?


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 9, 2010)

So it's finally done! It's been a long, painful wait Nolly (yes, painful even for us freaks stalking the build process ). Congratulations! It's such a unique and extremely beautiful guitar! Can't wait for the clips man!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 9, 2010)

GOTM I think for sure. Beautiful. 

Between this, the BRJ7 and your other guitars, whats going to be your main guitar?  They're all so awesome.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 9, 2010)

That is just fucking gorgeous to a new level.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally!
Nolly, that looks awesome. Makes me want one!
But a video presentation with RedSeasFire songs would be much appreciated!
Cheers man! Enjoy!


----------



## lobee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dylan Wins!










Congrats Nolly!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you guys seem to be enjoying this as much as I am!
Good news is Logic is playing ball again now, so clips tomorrow!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet guitar man! 

*waits for clips*


----------



## Philligan (Aug 9, 2010)

Incredible guitar, man, congrats 

I look forward to these clips.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Toxin (Aug 9, 2010)

wow


----------



## matt397 (Aug 9, 2010)

So fucking hot. I love that quilt an the stain just makes it pop so nicely. Im digging the face of Satan in between the pups as well.


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 9, 2010)

Love it! I am very impressed! Happy NGD!


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm constantly impressed by the restraint many of the people on this board go with when ordering custom guitars, i'd throw in all sorts of extra shit just because i MIGHT use it someday, but that thing right there is a guitar fit for a ninja, super simple but totally awesome


----------



## Floody_85 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome guitar mate!! Thats something to really be proud of. Top work and craftsmanship on that one!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 9, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> i'm constantly impressed by the restraint many of the people on this board go with when ordering custom guitars, i'd throw in all sorts of extra shit just because i MIGHT use it someday, but that thing right there is a guitar fit for a ninja, super simple but totally awesome



As I get older I find myself ordering bare bones instruments more and more. No fancy tops. No inlay. Super simple finishes. Id rather have less stuff on the guitar to distract me from playing. If I had a bunch of coil taps and controls and switches I would spend too much time trying to use all the settings rather than just playing.


----------



## gui94 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude, if I ever get a custom, it will be a Daemoness.. That beauty is MEGAWESORGASMIKABOOOM!... wtf did I just say?


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Aug 9, 2010)

dude if you love this ... I cant wait for you to get your rico OMFG i seriously died when i saw it.. NEEDLESS to say that is one bitching GUITAR NOLLY!!!


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 9, 2010)

That is freaking sweet!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2010)

GAS boner engage XD God that quilted top is gorgeous


----------



## Xaios (Aug 10, 2010)

I do have to admit, as awesome as this guitar is (and it IS awesome)... how long until Roo's NGD?


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 10, 2010)

Dylan is some sort of.... hell beast of a luthier!


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 10, 2010)

holy shit looks unreal!
grats dude!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 10, 2010)

Jsut astonishing - 'grats


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome comments guys, I'm starting up on some clips right now


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 10, 2010)

^ If this was Facebook, I'd like that comment.... Twice.


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 10, 2010)

#writes will in preparation for having his mind blown to little pieces by the sound of Nollys playing + Daemoness guitar#


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 10, 2010)

Simple designs can be the most beautiful ones. I like that guitar a lot. Congratulations.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful guitar Nolly. Make more music on it. Love the Red Seas Fire stuff!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, here we go, a never-before-heard Red Seas Fire riff from a song called _Cipher_, check it out!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/RSF/Cipher tracking ver4.mp3


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 10, 2010)

Wooohoo!, Snappy, well defined!
Thanx man, this thing sounds huge!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 10, 2010)

All my most sincere compliments to an awesome luthier for building such a perfect instrument.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome tone.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2010)

amazing is right! that is fantastic!


----------



## Kayzer (Aug 10, 2010)

Pure Fucking Awsomeness!

You really have to post a Family Picture since i knew you have a few outstanding guitars! I am pretty curious about your whole collection!

BTW for the corksniffers here, how much is such a guitar, maybe you can drop me a PM when you mind posting the price public! I am just curious and GAS is always killing me ;-P


----------



## mickytee (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome clip 

can you make a video of you shreddin/riffing on that axe? also, can you show us how the finish really looks like? i find videos show the finish of a guitar better than photos do.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad the clip is going down well. This thing seems to have exactly the right midrange frequencies to sit in the mix as I want it to.

Kayzer, I paid well under £2000 for it, but I suggest you try out the custom quote form on the Dæmoness website if you want a good idea of how much a guitar would cost built to your specs. My guitar "family" is down to 4 guitars now, my main ones are my Blackmachine B2 and the Dæmoness. The others are an Ibanez PGM301 and Kramer Baretta that I use mainly for teaching and music college.

Here's a very quick video of it:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Dæmoness.m4v


----------



## mickytee (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for the video, it really gives you a better idea of how the guitar looks in real life.

it is such a bad ass guitar; it looks ridiculously insane! it looks like you can take a swim in that top, its so fluid looking.
also, the way that the top horn bevel melts in to the tummy cut is just genius. such an awesome bit of design!


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 10, 2010)

Words cannot describe how excited I am to get to do some recording on this next week, to try and put it into words would come out as such...


"EEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE E EEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEE EEE, etc, etc..."

Edit: Or more precisely, just like this


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Why is that guitar so gorgeous and why does it sound so good? I have no freakin' idea... Well, I actually do, it's just so badass that I can't believe it...


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 10, 2010)

No worries for the video User01, you're right - it's a much easier way of capturing how the guitar looks, especially since that pesky quilt top changes so drastically as you move it around.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 10, 2010)

So, now the Cash question!
How does it compare to the Blackmachine? Soundwise, sustain, playability, weight, ergonomics...


----------



## zindrome (Aug 10, 2010)

GOTM!!
wow
seriously one of the nicest looking axes I have ever seen.. but then again I knew that even from the buildstory thread!
that clip sounds awesome too!!
Congrats Nolly


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 10, 2010)

zindrome said:


> GOTM!!



YES!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing guitar!  Congrats dude.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys




daemon barbeque said:


> So, now the Cash question!
> How does it compare to the Blackmachine? Soundwise, sustain, playability, weight, ergonomics...



Well, you can't fault either on fit, finish, playability etc. Really it comes down to personal tonal preference. Since one isn't going to replace the other, it seems pointless to make myself choose between them.


----------



## SirToastalot (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks larvely!



-Nolly- said:


> Since one isn't going to replace the other, it seems pointless to make myself choose between them.



Surely having a custom made to your owns specs/shaped to fit your thumb/investing your own personality into etc....tips the balance? 
Or am I just over analysing things?


----------



## Slayer89 (Aug 10, 2010)

That thing looks downright amazing. Only one complaint ...

the clip was too short! Haha. I just opened the thread and I'm on like my 7th listen.


----------



## Quax (Aug 10, 2010)

I love how the quilted maple looks like smoke. Jawsome!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 10, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Kayzer, I paid well under £2000 for it, but I suggest you try out the custom quote form on the Dæmoness website if you want a good idea of how much a guitar would cost built to your specs.



This somewhat saddens me. I expected this guitar to cost much more considering how much skill effort he put into building it. 

I only say that because luthiers are dropping like flies around here, and id hate to see another go down that path.

However if hes getting by and still producing sick guitars then


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 10, 2010)

Great comments, cheers folks!


----------



## revclay (Aug 10, 2010)

Dude, that thing is incredible. It sounds as good as it looks. Congrats on the sweet axe.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 11, 2010)

That is so tits dude...


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Aug 11, 2010)

I never heard of this brand but i like it... especially the luthiers logo  ...so epic


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheers brüs


----------



## sakeido (Aug 11, 2010)

now that is sexy.
The headstock tilt is interesting to me because I am the same way. Lighter strings sound better but don't play quite as well.. is the headstock tilt more than, say, a Jackson would have? Did you spec it like that specifically?


----------



## Kayzer (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info, around 2K is a pretty reasonable price for a Custom guitar of that proportions&#8230; I just dont want to imagine what ESP or Jackson would have cost you for such a built especially here in Europe with additional custom duties&#8230;


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 11, 2010)

Soooo awesome. Great guitar man. Gratz


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 11, 2010)

Sakeido, it's about 25&#730;. Not sure what Jacksons are.
Kayzer: Exactly!


----------



## jsousa (Aug 11, 2010)

absolutely sick bro.


----------



## Semi-pro (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool axe, man! The quilt looks a little like a skull close to the bridge, with the bridge being the teeth! How cool is that?


----------



## Euthanasia (Aug 12, 2010)

WOWOWOWOW!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 12, 2010)

Just grabbed a couple of snaps outside that are far more representative of the quality of the quilt. Check it out:


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 12, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Just grabbed a couple of snaps outside that are far more representative of the quality of the quilt. Check it out:



I hate to do the ol' fap-fap, but I'm gonna have to after seeing those pics.
fap-fap-fappeti-fap
brb.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2010)

That thing is just awesome


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Aug 12, 2010)

An unbelievably gorgeous guitar! How much it set you back Nolly?


----------



## AfroSamurai (Aug 12, 2010)

That quilt looks really good. And that ebony fretboard looks really


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 12, 2010)

That has to be the most perfectly bookmatched top I've ever seen


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 12, 2010)

I would sleep with that quilt on. Amazing.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, really glad those last few pictures came out as good as they did. Looking at the first ones they just don't do the guitar justice.
Joey, I paid the best part of £1800 for this. That doesn't include the pickups, which I provided.


----------



## Disco Volante (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous all around man, congrats on that beauty!


----------



## Psyy (Aug 13, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. I wanted that same Petrucci 7 you got the inspiration from too. Love that quilt. 

CLIPS!


----------



## Seventary (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, that's a great looking guitar! If it was fitted with a trem it would be perfect.  I like tremolos.


----------



## CodyMTS (Aug 13, 2010)

even better, the quilt between the pickups looks like this:


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 13, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> even better, the quilt between the pickups looks like this:



I noticed that too! EVIL QUILT TOP!


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 15, 2010)

I demand you restore those links!  I need my daily dose of your Daemoness.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 15, 2010)

Working on it, Photobucket have screwed up - I have a Pro account but they're telling me I don't, yet the upgrade option doesn't let me do anything because on that page it says I already have Pro. Bastards.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh damn, man, I hope you get that sorted out soon enough! Those greedy sunsabitches ... Thanks for those couple pics!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 16, 2010)

Pictures are back up, sorted everything out with Photobucket


----------



## C-PIG (Aug 16, 2010)

Im speachless, that thing is gorgeous , i have gotta get a daemoness soon!


----------



## Taskeruss (Aug 19, 2010)

Semi-pro said:


> Cool axe, man! The quilt looks a little like a skull close to the bridge, with the bridge being the teeth! How cool is that?


 
I think the skull by the bridge looks like Big boss from the T rex cartoon haha


----------



## Prodigy179 (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks really nice.


----------

